# oil pressure light wiring help



## Bassman133 (Apr 8, 2012)

First of all id like to say I by no means am a "wiring guy" so im very lost with this recent issue i have.


My gf has a 2001 1.8t 20valve jetta with 162000 miles on it. the oil pressure light came on 2 months ago and i immediately took the car out of commission and went to work on the pressure issue did a oil pressure sensor and that seemed to do the trick for about 3-4 weeks then the light came back. Now btw the oil buzzer goes off at 1800rpm with the light and anything higher rpm just the light the buzzer stops, when the car is brought back to idle the light goes away that being said I dove deeper i dropped the oil pan and replaced the sump there was bits of things in there which were concerning. the oil pump gears looked fresh like almost new so its logical for me to think that the oil pump is not the cause of low pressure. the crank bearings dont look discolored at all and theres no real sludge dirt or anything out of the ordinary. she had a slight oil leak from out of the oil pan so now thats taken care of. the whole time this girl has dated me 2 years the oil has always been changed with 0w-40 full synthetic mobl1, put the whole thing together and still same issue.so i but a real thick oil in 15w-40 still the light remains. so i connected my oil pressure tester to it finally... yes i know i should have done that earlier but oil pressure seems fine when i take the readings to the stealership. yes i have hot and cold readings....... 

Heres where it gets interesting. when i disconnected the oil pressure sensor i was of the mindset that one of two things will happen when i start the car for the oil pressure test. 1 the light will be on constantly or 2 never will come on because there is no information being sent to the light from the sensor.

wrong the light came on at the same 1800rpm mark and did the same thing its always done.
now sounds like a wiring deal to me considering that the actual oil pressure is fine. 

any questions comments please let me know


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The sensor is just a switch, open or closed. Open below a set pressure and closed above that pressure. On or Off, that is all. You failed to include your test results and to say whether they meet the specs as listed in the service manual.


----------

